

Ask HN: Twitter Lists to Follow? - nym

What twitter lists do you recommend following?
======
lsemel
Check out <http://listorious.com> (a site I made) for a directory of Twitter
lists.

------
known
<http://tweepml.org/Scoble-s-User-List/>

